

Show HN: CommonJS Based OCaml Development - jordwalke
https://github.com/jordwalke/CommonML

======
avsm
I really like some aspects of CommonJS/OCaml -- while digesting the whole
thing, I've put together an `opam-boot` tool that does the standalone
bootstrap so that you can build OCaml/OPAM applications without either OCaml
or OPAM installed.

[https://github.com/avsm/opam-boot](https://github.com/avsm/opam-boot) (still
unannounced and being debugging, but essentially working)

I'm liking the Merlin integration in CommonJS as well -- perhaps specialising
it for js_of_ocaml applications would be one way to deploy it.

~~~
def-lkb
Do you mean making Merlin works in a Js_of_ocaml environment?

I am not familiar with JS programming model, but I think it should be possible
to turn Merlin into a worker and have synchronous loading of "cmi" files via
some service (I don't want to do control inversion on the whole typechecker
:)).

